# 100 Favorites: # 9



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Alfred Brendel, Bernard Haitink, London Philharmonic Orchestra (Philips/MHS)*










Alfred Brendel's recordings of Beethoven's Piano Concertos with Bernard Haitink & the LPO are exceptional. The Third and Fourth Concertos are particularly inspired; they've become my benchmarks for these works. Brendel plays with effortless poise and Haitink offers perfectly judged support, ranging from heated intensity to hushed lyricism. I've owned these recordings on Philips vinyl for a long time and only recently purchased the music on CD. Since I'm now able to hear the music more frequently (at work, during my daily commute, etc.), my appreciation for these performances has only grown greater.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´ve always like Brendel/Haitink in no.3 -
there´s a certain abstract & very broad, monumental quality about it which I haven´t really encountered in other recordings. For example, in the piano introduction in the 1st movement, as an obvious contrast to say, Kempff/Leitner and Perahia/Haitink.


----------

